
Using Data Science and ML to Measure Violence and Abuse against Women on Twitter - tareqak
https://decoders.amnesty.org/projects/troll-patrol/findings
======
DATACOMMANDER
I’m not a fan of debasing words like _violence_ that have clear definitions
and strong connotations. A threat of violence, while immoral (and illegal if
credible) is just that: a threat. It’s threatening, not violent.

